# I finally did it!



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I broke down and cleaned off the shelf that runs the length of my clothes closet. Almost EVERYTHING on that shelf went either to the trash or freecycle!!! The only things still up there are a shelf that needs hanging, my christmas dough kit for the grandkids, their crayons and a box that needs shipping to my son! The rest is empty space!!! Anyone need 5 bags of poly fiberfill? How about a ton of different sized embroidery hoops? The list on my freecycle was pretty long. There is even a brand new sony mp3 player on there that was never used.!!! :dance::dance: I like the look of empty space, but my school text books are going up there asap. I'm starting to really enjoy this! 

There are 15 30 gallon trash bags full of spring cleaning on my front porch to go to the dumpster. You have no idea how happy this makes me!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

congrats Ninn! I can imagine how happy you are! I can't explain it, but I can sure relate!

I hope you get your other shelf hung soon, and can really enjoy the space you've opened up! Hope that dumpster is close and those bags aren't on your porch too long! That's always problem here, since I have to haul it all to town, and can only take so many per trip. I can definitely fill those bags faster than I can haul them off!! LOL!!
15 bags is quite a load! (That would be 5 trips to town for me! LOL!!!) You did good girl!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

The best part was being able to bless so many other people with things I no longer have use for and keep them out of the landfill. 

My next project is to get my daughter in here to go thru her boxes in the bottom of my closet. Her stuff is just jammed in there and I have no idea what is what. It's time for her to do a 27 fling boogie on those boxes!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Ninn - Woo Hoo!!! Wonderful! You must be so thrilled with all the progress! :bouncy: I love to donate and freecycle - it is great to give to others and not "just throw it out" - And I'm sure there will be many who will benefit from your generosity. :goodjob:


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Way to go Ninn!!


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Yay for you!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

You ladies have no idea how wonderful it is to have all this support. I NEVER clean. I hate it, there is usually no point to is and nobody every notices. Then I started in with my shiny sink habit and realized that I notice. I like having a kitchen I can actually cook in instead of ordering junk all the time.

When I did the living room last week, someone besides me noticed!! My son has started hanging out in that room to watch tv or read instead of in his bedroom. 

Hubby noticed that his closet is jammed full of clean clothes and it's time to get rid of some. Same for me, for a change. The hallway is clean and uncluttered, which the baby just loves! He gets such a charge out of crawling up and down and peeking through the door at Boppy!

The only person not happy with the recent flurry of cleaning is the cats. They no longer have places to hide! (which is good, cuz they are supposed to be outdoors!)

If I didn't have you ladies cheering me on with every little success, I would have quit cleaning about halfway through the living room. Thanks for the inspiration and the validation!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey girl, it goes both ways, too!! You are also inspiring us to de-clutter as well. At least for me, anyways.  

Now you can be double sure that I will be tackling the closet and basement tomorrow! 

Thanks Ninn!! Keep up the great work! You rock!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Wow your doing GREAT! 
Your inspiring me too, I plan on having a yard sale as early as I can when it gets warm and I keep seeing things around the house to add. But everything I say I will get rid has to be gathered together yet. Maybe today I will try to do a clutter purge.

~~Sumer


----------

